

Facebook App (feedback welcome):  My friend said I'm like which fictional character? - amichail
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=5151263679

======
joeguilmette
It looks like you've done a really good job putting this together.

I personally only shy away from the sillier side of social networking. Apps
like "Where I've Been" or "Last Fm Plus" are nice because they are simple and
clean looking, but share useful information with my friends.

